# Bluegrass



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Me and the wife and some friends went to see and hear a bluegrass band by the name of Steep Canyon Rangers the other night and they were awesome. They have been around for about 10 years but for some reason they have escaped me. They are from Asheville NC. and they do a lot of stuff with the actor/ comedian Steve Martin who plays a dang good banjo. They just cut a CD together called Rare Bird Alert. I like it. I am a new grass kind of guy but still appreciate the Ralph Stanley's and Bill Monroe's that are the forefather's of bluegrass. What amazes me is that there are tons of groups out there that are very good but for some reason don't get the exposure that they deserve. I am fortunate to live in a hot bed for this type of music and am on the look out for someone new. So, any bulegrass fans out there and who do you like?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So Steve is in the band ?

Glad you have the ability to catch these groups when you can . Enjoy !


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Steve is not in the official band but they are touring with Steve as we speak.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

He is a wild and crazy guy ~~~ !!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

And can really play the banjo. He is also a very creative song writer.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I bet he is creative....I would like to listen to just the lyrics !


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Love bluegrass. Bill Monroe, Allison Kraus, Ricky Skags, Ralph Stanley, etc.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> I bet he is creative....I would like to listen to just the lyrics !


Try a google search.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

The fishermen on PT would love the song called Yellow-Backed Fly. He wrote the lyrics and the music. Very good. Its on the Rare Bird Alert CD. Also love a group called Balsam Range. Also out of NC. Saw Alison Krauss a few years ago with Tony Rice. Amazing!!


----------

